# Bringing pets to Spain



## Humming Bird (Feb 6, 2009)

We are intending to re-locate and long term rent in Spain, I have searched and found only information with regard to Dogs & Cats, can anyone point me in the right direction for regulations concerning bring pet birds. ( parrots ) Thanks


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

*pets*



Humming Bird said:


> We are intending to re-locate and long term rent in Spain, I have searched and found only information with regard to Dogs & Cats, can anyone point me in the right direction for regulations concerning bring pet birds. ( parrots ) Thanks


You could always try your local vet, they should be able to give you the right forms,
griz616


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> You could always try your local vet, they should be able to give you the right forms,
> griz616


Try googling DEFRA, thats the body that oversees sending pets overseas! 

Jo x


----------



## Humming Bird (Feb 6, 2009)

*pet parrots*

Thanks, I did e.mail them earlier today.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Humming Bird said:


> Thanks, I did e.mail them earlier today.


I hope theyre helpful. they were good with advise for my dogs, but we also wanted to bring over a baby tortoise and they told us it would have to be micro-chipped, so we took it along to the vet who said it was far too small to put a micro chip in/on it (it was the size of a mince pie!). It then got very complicated, apparently Spain doesnt like creatures that are natural to their country coming in from abroad without health checks, pedigree paperwork, micro chips.... so we left it with a friend! 

Jo


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We used Jet set pets to bring our Parrot and tortoise to Cyprus.
They have all the information ofwhat is required by the different countries and literally took care of everything for us.

WELCOME TO THE INTERNET HOME OF JET SET PETS

They were also a lot cheaper than others we got prices from for the move.

Veronica


----------

